# Bordatella Vaccine Question



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

So I get this notice in the mail from my vet that Max is due up for a Bordatella vaccine. They say it has to be done every 6 months. He was literally just at the vet a week ago and they never bothered to tell me about this, but oh well. Anyway, my question is, if I'm not going to be boarding him in the near future, is this an important vaccine? 

Do you guys get it done, why or why not?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We don't vac for bordatella in our dogs at all, unless they are going somewhere it's required. It's pretty much a worthless vaccination IMO. Had a round of it go through our crew when everyone WAS vaccinated for it and I said no more.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The bordatella vaccine is a bit like the human flu vaccine. It only covers a couple of strains. So unless we are boarding or go somewhere that it's required I don't see any reason to give it.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I work at a small vet clinic and within the last two weeks we have had seven dogs come in with "kennel cough," none of the dogs had been boarded in the past month. It is very unusual to see that many cases so close together. Could be that there is a strain going around this area. I only give bordatella yearly to my adult dog (but he goes to agility classes and so is at a higher risk of exposure). Depends on you lifestyle. However I can tell you that it will not always prevent kennel cough but, it does lessen the severity and length of time of the symptoms. Hope this helps.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think unless I have to board him I'm going to opt out. Maybe I'll get it once a year at his yearly check up, but since he doesn't really like other dogs we kind of avoid the sorts of places where he would pick up kennel cough. So I don't think it would be really necessary in his case.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I pretty much agree with everyone else here. Working at an animal hospital we have about half clients who get bordetella and half that don't.

It is a lot like the flu vaccine. It can help the symptoms of kennel cough and can make the cough last a shorter period of time, but they can still get kennel cough when vaccinated. 

We usually tell people that unless they are boarding their dog or bringing them to the dog park they need not bother with the vaccine, but kennel cough also travels through the air up to 2 miles so if you live near other dogs that contract kennel cough your dog could get it. 

So really it is a totally personal choice. I vaccinate Bridgette because she comes to work with me often and I come in contact with kennel cough at work, also she gets vaccinated for free. But I may not do the vaccine if we had different circumstances.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Feb 4, 2008)

*BORDETELLA Vaccine Question*

\*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST THIS MESSAGE.*

In an article from the October-December 2007, Vol. 26, #3 *Journal of American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association*, entitled *Summary of a Presentation by Dr. Ron Schultz* written by Patricia Monahan Jordan, DVM, it states that *"Kennel cough is not a vaccinatable disease, realize this and stop the boarding kennels from making the dogs sick."*

Regarding the *Bordetella* (Kennel Cough) vaccine, on Page 2 of the *American Animal Hospital Association's 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines *and Recommendations, it states that *"Optional or 'noncore' vaccines are those that the committee believe should be considered only in special circumstances because their use is more dependent on the exposure risk of the individual animal. Issues of geographic distribution and lifestyle should be considered before administering these vaccines. In addition, the diseases involved are generally self-limiting or respond readily to treatment. The committee believes this group of vaccines comprises distemper-meases virus (D-MV), canine parainfluenza virus (CPIV), Leptospira spp., Bordetella bronchispetica, and Borrelia burdorferi." *

Further, on Page 14 of the *AAHA Guidelines*, it states: *"Bordetella bronchiseptica (B. bronchiseptica): Bordetella bronchiseptica is another cause of the “kennel cough” syn-drome. Infection in some susceptible dogs generally causes a self-limiting, upper respiratory disease and rarely causes life-threatening disease in otherwise healthy animals. Clini-cal disease resolves quickly when treated with appropriate antibiotics. Vaccination does not block infection but appears to lessen clinical disease, and vaccines provide a short DOI (<1 year) [table 2]. It is also unknown whether current vac-cine strains protect against all field strains."*

* Combination Vaccines, Multiple Shots*--on Page 16 of the* 2003 AAHA Guidelines* under *Immunological Factors Determining Vaccine Safety*, it states that: * "Although increasing the number of components in a vaccine may be more convenient for the practitioner or owner, the likelihood for adverse effects may increase. Also, interference can occur among the components. Care must be taken not to administer a product containing too many vaccines simultaneously if adverse events are to be avoided and optimal immune responses are sought. "*

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm 

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF)

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

There are so many strains of kennel cough that even if you vaccinate, your dog can still get it. I never subject my dogs to this vaccine.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Dr.Dodds states the bord. vaccine is a useless vaccine. My vet doesn't even recommend it at all. Low doses of vitamin C works just as well ( given at night) and the nasal vaccine has been linked to giving the dog the virus. Its like a dog cold, and vaccine does not cover all strains. I do not give it- and never have. ( nor ever will)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I wouldn't give it to my dogs normally, but it's required for boarding them. And I do have to board them at least once a year. I know it doesn't do any good, but I have to play the game according to their rules. I just hope it doesn't do too much damage  .


----------



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree that the vaccine is an optional one I do give it to my dogs. The reasoning behind it is that I accept shelties that have been picked up as strays from our local shelter and owner turn ins here to be fostered. By innoculating my two I have some protection from KC with them. Most dogs can fight off KC in 7-10 days (similar to a virus cold in humans) If the dog has a healthy immune system KC is not a dangerous disease.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Feb 4, 2008)

Of the 5 dogs we've owned, the only ones to come down with kennel cough after being boarded were the 3 who were vaccinated against kennel cough. The 2 who didn't get the bordetella vaccine never caught kennel cough, despite multiple stays at boarding kennels.

So, we don't vaccinate against kennel cough any more.


----------

